# Possible to get HD channels w/ Comcast Limited Cable & Cablecard?



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

All,

Just bought a TiVo HD today after deciding I can't live with the Comcast iGuide rollout in Seattle.

Apologies if this question has been asked before (I did some searches but couldn't find an answer): *Is it possible to get local HD channels (and the associated guide data) with just Limited Cable on Comcast?*

My Comcast Products & Services Price List from December 2006 says "Digital Local channels [are] available with Limited Cable Service and may require a separate set-top receiver". And under the description of what "Digital Local" means, it says "104 KOMO(ABC) IN HI-DEF, 105 KING(NBC) in HI-DEF," etc, up to channel 116.

I only want what's on the local HD stations. And while I could get these stations via QAM, *I understand that I'll need a Cablecard or two to get the guide data so my series manager will function correctly*.

*One proposed strategy I heard: Get a digital package, get a Cablecard, and then downgrade to Limited Cable once the Cablecard is installed*. However, I couldn't confirmation that this strategy works and/or that Comcast won't disable the Cablecard once downgraded.

Of course, the appealing part of all this is that I'll only need to pay $12.55/month for cable service... 

Is anyone doing this? Does it work? Any confirmed strategies on how to do it?

Thanks for any and all advice!

-Brian


----------



## dipdewdog (May 9, 2005)

It *should* work just fine. It's technically no different than renting a set top box and having limited basic cable. The HD locals are part of that package.

If you have problems convincing them it's possible; try signing up for regular digital cable, then when everything is working, call and downgrade but tell them you want to keep your equipment.

EDIT: Looks like I replied before I read the whole thing  What you described (and I described above) should work fine, but I'd try and see if they'll just give you the cards with Limited Basic.


----------



## Falkor (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't say yes or no... but my own experience with getting Comcast in New England without CableCards installed...

Local VHF channels 2-13 came through as expected. (e.g. I got channel 4 and 4.1, 5 and 5.1, etc.)

Local UHF channels 14-69 came through a bit wonky. (Comcast has 56 as cable 11, but the HD version as 56.1)

In addition, it dumped maybe 300 (yes three hundred) of available but blocked digital/hd channels. It plopped some extra PBS channels in almost random spots (like 73.10) So, you'll have a lot of digging and disabling of channels to do.

Also... TiVo doesn't (or at least didn't for me) have program listings for these local HD channels as broacast without cablecard. (channel 4.1 always has "To be announced" while 4 is normal)

Bottom line is you'll get some local programming, but it'll probably be much more effort than its worth.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

Falkor said:


> Also... TiVo doesn't (or at least didn't for me) have program listings for these local HD channels as broacast without cablecard. (channel 4.1 always has "To be announced" while 4 is normal)


To be clear, I am trying to do this WITH a cablecard. I understand that I won't have program listings / guide data without it.

I'm trying to get Limited Cable with a Cablecard.

-Brian


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

dipdewdog said:


> EDIT: Looks like I replied before I read the whole thing  What you described (and I described above) should work fine, but I'd try and see if they'll just give you the cards with Limited Basic.


Thanks, dipdewdog.

Has anyone here actually DONE this, though? 

Also, note that this is "Limited Cable." "Basic Cable" is a larger package & price point.

-Brian


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

My understanding is that any channel that is broadcast over the air in your local area must be part of basic cable. This would include the HD OTA channels. I can also tell you that for a few weeks when I first got my cablecards, I was supposed to have gotten an HBO promotional package, tho I wasn't told as such, and I wasn't getting HBO or some other channels, but I was getting the OTA HD stuff. I'd say that, Yes, you will get them with just basic digital cable and cablecards.


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

I did this with cablevision and my s3. I dropped from their digital service to family basic. I save $10 a month by giving up 100 channels I didn't watch anyway but I still get all the same HD channels even ESPN.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MScottC said:


> I'd say that, Yes, you will get them with just basic digital cable and cablecards.


To clarify: you do NOT need a "digital cable" package to receive the basic digital OTA channels via cable. Don't know if that's what you meant or not.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

riddick21 said:


> I did this with cablevision and my s3. I dropped from their digital service to family basic. I save $10 a month by giving up 100 channels I didn't watch anyway but I still get all the same HD channels even ESPN.


Thanks riddick. And you had Cablecard(s) too, right, to get the HD channel guide data?

I'm still wondering whether anyone has done this with the combo of *a) * Comcast, and *b)* "Limited Cable" at $12.55/month, a package that is _very_ limited (~29 channels total, not counting the HD versions of the locals). Not sure if the Cablevision package you mentioned was equivalent in price or quantity (ESPN certainly doesn't fall under "Limited" for Comcast).

-Brian


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been wondering this, also, as I have the limited package. I was going to look into it last week but had to go out of town. If you do a search for local HDTV on their website it states:

HD programming from broadcast networks is available at no additional monthly charge (local equipment rental fees apply).

I would assume that this would be allowed to be done, then for the cost of the cable card rentals. I plan on looking into it, but will not be able to for a couple more weeks. If you find out anything, please keep us posted.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

A lot may depend on the authorization/accounting system used by your local cable company.

You should be able to do this. I did it on my system early on with the Series 3, just to prove it could be done (the rep insisted I needed a minimum digital package; I disagreed). I went the route of "get the digital package, with the cards, get that working and then drop to basic" while keeping the cards.

Another problem you may run into is that the HD tier may include HD versions of channels that are in the regular digital/regular cable tier, but are not in the basic/lifeline package (e.g. ESPN-HD). You are not supposed to be able to get the HD version of a channel without a package that includes the SD version.

Getting someone that understands how to code things on your account might not be easy though.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I have Comcast in the SF bay area with just Limited Basic and CableCARDS on a Series 3. Costs about $20 a month and I get all the local HD channels.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Do you get INHD?


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> I have Comcast in the SF bay area with just Limited Basic and CableCARDS on a Series 3. Costs about $20 a month and I get all the local HD channels.


How did you get that set up? Did you get the works and then downgrade? Or did you convince the cable gods that you're worthy?  How much of your $20 is for the two cable cards? I'm interested in a similar set up.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

ericr74 said:


> How did you get that set up? Did you get the works and then downgrade? Or did you convince the cable gods that you're worthy?  How much of your $20 is for the two cable cards? I'm interested in a similar set up.


I'm in the Bay Area, but my problem is that I get Comcast basic cable (80 channels + clear QAM) through my HOA management company, but would like to get the Guide Data for my HD channels. Wondering if I could just call them to rent me CableCards without having to upgrade to a digital package, which is what I've been told before when I called.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> You should be able to do this. I did it on my system early on with the Series 3, just to prove it could be done (the rep insisted I needed a minimum digital package; I disagreed). I went the route of "get the digital package, with the cards, get that working and then drop to basic" while keeping the cards.
> 
> Another problem you may run into is that the HD tier may include HD versions of channels that are in the regular digital/regular cable tier, but are not in the basic/lifeline package (e.g. ESPN-HD). You are not supposed to be able to get the HD version of a channel without a package that includes the SD version.


Sounds like it should work then...though I wonder if there are any differences between dropping to Limited versus dropping to Basic (since they need to install a filter on the line with Limited).

And I'm not expecting to get HD versions of ESPN and other premium / encrypted digital channels. I'm just trying to get the locals (and they're the only ones advertised as being included with the Limited Cable).

I'll try this out with Comcast tonight & tomorrow and post back with the results.


----------



## Bruddah Chrispy (Sep 27, 2004)

Aloha e Brian,

When I installed my TiVo HD I was already on the 'Basic Cable' package here in Seattle. I picked up the CableCards at the Redmond Comcast office and installed them myself. I was immediately receiving the digital Limited package. It took an extra phone call to get the expanded channels turned back on, so I know it is at least possible to get the Limited Basic right out of the box.

As a Mariners fan, I couldn't live without FSN, though. And it's not on the Limited Package.

HTH
Chris P.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bruddah Chrispy said:


> When I installed my TiVo HD I was already on the 'Basic Cable' package here in Seattle. I picked up the CableCards at the Redmond Comcast office and installed them myself. I was immediately receiving the digital Limited package. It took an extra phone call to get the expanded channels turned back on, so I know it is at least possible to get the Limited Basic right out of the box.


That's more good news. Thanks Chris.

I wasn't aware that the expanded channels were dependent on the CableCard, though; I had thought you'd get those as long as there's no filter on the line, since they aren't encrypted.

(Doesn't really matter, though, since I'm not aiming to get those channels...as much as I'll miss Comedy Central. If I'm lucky, maybe Comcast will try to keep me on the Basic Cable package for only another $5/month. )


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

ciper said:


> Do you get INHD?


No, INHD is in the Digital Classic package which would be another $10-12 on top of the Limited Basic price.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

ericr74 said:


> How did you get that set up? Did you get the works and then downgrade? Or did you convince the cable gods that you're worthy?  How much of your $20 is for the two cable cards? I'm interested in a similar set up.


I just told them I wanted Limited Basic and that I had a S3 and needed 2 CCs. For the 2 CCs it costs $1.50, although I think it's gone to $1.79 recently, I haven't checked.

Keep in mind, that even though Comcast is a national company, different regions and even different systems within those regions operate on a semi-autonomous basis meaning different areas can/will have different rates. What I pay here will not be the same as say Detroit for example.


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

I live in Atlanta, I have yet to buy the TivoHD, but my Samsung TV has a CC installed, I have the basic digital package and I get ABC, CBS, NBC, and I think one other one only because I have the CC and my tv has HD tuner...so you should get those...I am getting ready to add HD which I was told was only 6.95 a month to get ESPNHD for College football...I think I also get TNT HD and Discovery with that...not sure about INHD


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> I just told them I wanted Limited Basic and that I had a S3 and needed 2 CCs. For the 2 CCs it costs $1.50, although I think it's gone to $1.79 recently, I haven't checked.
> 
> Keep in mind, that even though Comcast is a national company, different regions and even different systems within those regions operate on a semi-autonomous basis meaning different areas can/will have different rates. What I pay here will not be the same as say Detroit for example.


I don't have a TiVoHD yet and my TV doesn't include an HD tuner, so I'm still in a holding pattern. But I called Comcast about two months ago to see if they would support this sort of set up. They said no - I have to subscribe to digital cable ($10) and to the HD package ($5) and then get two CCs ($1.50 for the second one) for a total of $17.50. I insisted that I didn't want/need any HD except for the locals and can't I just get the CCs for $1.50 and nothing else. They insisted that I'm not getting CCs unless I get digital cable at a minimum.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

ericr74 said:


> I don't have a TiVoHD yet and my TV doesn't include an HD tuner, so I'm still in a holding pattern. But I called Comcast about two months ago to see if they would support this sort of set up. They said no - I have to subscribe to digital cable ($10) and to the HD package ($5) and then get two CCs ($1.50 for the second one) for a total of $17.50. I insisted that I didn't want/need any HD except for the locals and can't I just get the CCs for $1.50 and nothing else. They insisted that I'm not getting CCs unless I get digital cable at a minimum.


Well, like I said, different areas have different policies, but, I also suspect there may be some CSR confusion heaped on top of that.

You could try telling them that your TV has a CableCARD slot and when the tech gets there put it in the TiVo.

You could also go to the office and lay out exactly what it is you want and you might get better results. Anytime I have to deal with Comcast I do it face-to-face and so far I've been pretty successful at getting what I want.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> Well, like I said, different areas have different policies, but, I also suspect there may be some CSR confusion heaped on top of that.
> 
> You could try telling them that your TV has a CableCARD slot and when the tech gets there put it in the TiVo.
> 
> You could also go to the office and lay out exactly what it is you want and you might get better results. Anytime I have to deal with Comcast I do it face-to-face and so far I've been pretty successful at getting what I want.


Interesting. So now we have two people that have tried exactly what I'm trying to do, and had two completely different results.

It definitely sounds like results vary depending on both region and CSR. Another tactic you can try is to just hang up and call back to get a different CSR.

I'll begin my own Comcast CSR adventure tonight with this & report back soon.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

I've actually tried calling them two separate times with the same lack of results. I did admit to them that I would use these two cards with a TiVo. I'm in the Denver area and I have not tried showing up in person at a Comcast office.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ericr74 said:


> I've actually tried calling them two separate times with the same lack of results. I did admit to them that I would use these two cards with a TiVo. I'm in the Denver area and I have not tried showing up in person at a Comcast office.


Showing up in person won't help. The only way I know to do this in the Denver area at the moment is to subscribe to a digital package, get the CableCARDs installed/working, and then downgrade the service package.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> Showing up in person won't help. The only way I know to do this in the Denver area at the moment is to subscribe to a digital package, get the CableCARDs installed/working, and then downgrade the service package.


Ok but if I do that, how do I prevent them from taking the CCs?


----------



## Ripcord2 (Jun 6, 2004)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding this thread, but why do you need to get local HD channels through cable? Why not get them over the air, and just pick up the guide data from Tivo? That worked fine for me...


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Ripcord2 said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding this thread, but why do you need to get local HD channels through cable? Why not get them over the air, and just pick up the guide data from Tivo? That worked fine for me...


Not everyone can get OTA channels, in fact, only about 15-20% of the country currently receives their TV via OTA.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

My friend initially had trouble getting HD locals with Limited Basic. Comcast told him numerous times that the only way to get HD locals was to subscribe to a digital package such as Digital Classic. Only after pointing them to Comcast's own website which actually lists certain channels as "HDTV - Limited Basic" did Comcast finally tell him that he could actually get the HD locals with Limited Basic service and CableCards.

You can check your channel lineup on the Comcast website to see if they have the same thing. From the channel lineup page, select "Limited Basic" as the package type, and then click the "Print your channel lineup" link in the first paragraph. This should give you a list of the various channels grouped by service level. Scroll down to see if you have anything listed under "HDTV - Limited Basic". For example this is what my channel lineup looks like:

HDTV - Limited Basic
702	KTVU HD
703	KNTV - (NBC)
705	KPIX - (CBS)
707	KGO - (ABC)
709	KQED - (PBS)
712	KBCW HD
720	FSNBA HD (check listings)
725	NFL HD

HDTV - Digital Classic
715	National Geographic HD
718	A&E HD
719	INHD - 1
721	Vs/Golf HD
722	Discovery HD
723	ESPN - HD


Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ericr74 said:


> Ok but if I do that, how do I prevent them from taking the CCs?


You do the downgrade by calling 1-800-COMCAST. If they send someone to put a trap on your line, you don't need to be home.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> Not everyone can get OTA channels, in fact, only about 15-20% of the country currently receives their TV via OTA.


By choice for many, if you live in a major city you probably can get HD OTA.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

kb7oeb said:



> By choice for many, if you live in a major city you probably can get HD OTA.


Yes, I guess I wasn't very clear, the FCC estimates 15-20% receive OTA TV, but more could if they chose to.


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

Brian-1337 said:


> Thanks riddick. And you had Cablecard(s) too, right, to get the HD channel guide data?
> 
> I'm still wondering whether anyone has done this with the combo of *a) * Comcast, and *b)* "Limited Cable" at $12.55/month, a package that is _very_ limited (~29 channels total, not counting the HD versions of the locals). Not sure if the Cablevision package you mentioned was equivalent in price or quantity (ESPN certainly doesn't fall under "Limited" for Comcast).
> 
> -Brian


I have cablecards but I'm paying for channels 1-100 and a couple of HD channels. I think the plan is either $45 or $49. I doubt they would let you use cable cards for $12 service but hey you never know.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> If they send someone to put a trap on your line, you don't need to be home.


Yeah, that's what I did. Just wasn't home when they wanted to pick up the cards and install the trap.

I've had them for a about 4 months now with limited basic. Still can get my local HD via cable card, they seem to working fine. Cable cards appear as line item on my bill, but no charges. :up:


----------



## dpoterek (Jul 5, 2004)

My local HD channels are in the 200 series....I was told I needed a "preferred" digital package to get those channels ($16 more than basic cable), not the "starter digital package" that only gets up thru 100 series channels ($2 more than basic cable). 

Does this sound right? 

I was told the 2 cable cards are free ($15) to install. 

Comcast Southeast cable company in Metro Detroit.


----------



## Ripcord2 (Jun 6, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Not everyone can get OTA channels, in fact, only about 15-20% of the country currently receives their TV via OTA.


Is that the number of people that currently receive OTA, or the number of people that COULD? I expect the "COULD" is much, much higher.

Whether he CAN get the channels OTA I believe would be the important thing here. Tivo seems to have gone out of their way to make it easy/seemless to use both OTA (particularly digital) channels and local cable at the same time.

For the week I had Tivo prior to getting Cable cards, I used OTA HDTV and it worked flawlessly. I still have several channels configured that I receive OTA but not through cable. I was impressed to see how many of my local stations are taking advantage of the digital spectrum by broadcasting multiple channels simultaneously, expanding the programming available.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Ripcord2 said:


> Is I was impressed to see how many of my local stations are taking advantage of the digital spectrum by broadcasting multiple channels simultaneously, expanding the programming available.


Don't get too impressed with this, the more channels they add the more it degrades the HD signal.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Ripcord2 said:


> Is that the number of people that currently receive OTA, or the number of people that COULD? I expect the "COULD" is much, much higher.
> 
> Whether he CAN get the channels OTA I believe would be the important thing here. Tivo seems to have gone out of their way to make it easy/seemless to use both OTA (particularly digital) channels and local cable at the same time.
> 
> For the week I had Tivo prior to getting Cable cards, I used OTA HDTV and it worked flawlessly. I still have several channels configured that I receive OTA but not through cable. I was impressed to see how many of my local stations are taking advantage of the digital spectrum by broadcasting multiple channels simultaneously, expanding the programming available.


The number that could is much higher, depending on the market. For example, in the SF bay area market the number that could vs the number that do is not that much different, probably within 20%. In a market like Dallas, which is flat terrain, I think the number that do is around 30-40% but the number that could is probably close to 80%.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

MScottC said:


> My understanding is that any channel that is broadcast over the air in your local area must be part of basic cable. This would include the HD OTA channels. I can also tell you that for a few weeks when I first got my cablecards, I was supposed to have gotten an HBO promotional package, tho I wasn't told as such, and I wasn't getting HBO or some other channels, but I was getting the OTA HD stuff. I'd say that, Yes, you will get them with just basic digital cable and cablecards.


As I understand it, any local broadcast channel must be part of basic carry IF it is carried at all.

For analog, if a station elects must carry status, it will be carried and part of the basic cable tier. If a station does not elect must carry status (say they want compensation), then the cable folk and the station work out a deal. If the deal is made and the station is carried, then it must be part of the basic cable tier. Failing to make an election results in automatic must-carry status.

For digital, the must carry stuff hasn't been fully worked out, but digital signals aren't covered by must-carry rules until around the time a given station turns off its analog signal. If it's carried, it will be part of the basic cable tier. When our system was Adelphia, the local NBC station wanted to be paid for their signal and we couldn't get it. When we became Comcast, NBC showed up. Comcast probably figured out that by paying the NBC folk, they would have a chance to increase prices, along with their "reasonable return."

There is no requirement to carry digital broadcast channels if the analog transmitter is still on the air. Frankly, I think CFR is rather vague in this area. Someone more familiar with the CFR feek free to chime in. They are wrangling about the cable company being required to carry all program streams and about downrezzing HD signals to SD for folks with analog TV sets. The local PAX (now i) station broadcasts 4 digital SD signals, none of which is carried by cable).

Several stations nationwide have turned off their analog transmitter. These are largely PBS stations with limited finances. Non-commercial educational stations have separate must-carry rules. I haven't heard how cable is treating these channels.

As stated, on some cable systems cable HD channels show up in the clear. These seem to vary from system to system and on some systems these additional channels have started to disappear (some perhaps being shifted to SDV).


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

dpoterek said:


> My local HD channels are in the 200 series....I was told I needed a "preferred" digital package to get those channels ($16 more than basic cable), not the "starter digital package" that only gets up thru 100 series channels ($2 more than basic cable).
> 
> Does this sound right?
> 
> ...


Im in Ann Arbor MI and was able to get into cable cards with a digital starter package and recieve the local HD channels in the above 200 range no problems. And my cable card is free since I have one M card. It was a bit tricky to get the CSR to find out she could enable me to get the starter package. But as soon as the deal runs out I will try the limites cable lineup trick and see what happens.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.comcast.com/medialibrary/1/1/about/pressroom/documents/PressKit.pdf

Look at Page 5 of the PDF, in the center of the page under "pricing"...it states,

*"HD programming from broadcast networks is available at no additional monthly charge (local equipment rental fees apply)."*

To me, this should mean you can get cablecards (with nominal fee) for your network HD channels only with limited basic service...but if Comcast doesn't interpret it the same way, well then, what can you do?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Even if you can obtain Cablecards via the "trick" of subscribing to digital service and then canceling and not returning the cards if you ever have issues with the cards then you will have difficulty getting help from the cable company and may even be required to return them at that point. I would not feel comfortable with that situation.


----------



## ericr74 (Apr 16, 2001)

Jason mentioned that HD locals are in his limited lineup. When I search for my lineup choices, HD locals are not included until you get to the more expensive packages. Ripcord2 asked why not just use OTA. In Colorado the OTA is a bit sketchy, and does not all originate from the same tower. So if you have a cheap indoor directional antenna you have to reposition it when you change channels.

I had already called Comcast twice asking what it would take to get CCs so I figured I would try a support chat to see if that yields any different results. It did but only slightly (a lower cost by $5/month):

analyst -xx- has entered room

-xx-> Hello guest_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is -xx-. Please give me one moment to review your information.
-xx-> With whom do I have the pleasure of chatting with today?
guest_> This is Eric.
-xx-> How may I help you today? An order request did not come through to me.
guest_> I am not ready to order anything yet. I'm interested in watching the local channels in HD but my TV does not have a tuner. I'm considering getting a tuner which requires cable cards to tune HD. Which package will allow me to watch HD locals?
guest_> Currently I have Expanded Basic ($48.99)
-xx-> To add HDTV would be an additional $11.95.
guest_> Even if all I want are the HD locals and I don't need a Comcast tuner?
-xx-> Yes sir.
guest_> Ok thanks
-xx-> Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
guest_> No that's it
-xx-> Thank you for choosing Comcast.
-xx-> Have a great day.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ericr74 said:


> Jason mentioned that HD locals are in his limited lineup. When I search for my lineup choices, HD locals are not included until you get to the more expensive packages. Ripcord2 asked why not just use OTA. In Colorado the OTA is a bit sketchy, and does not all originate from the same tower. So if you have a cheap indoor directional antenna you have to reposition it when you change channels.
> 
> I had already called Comcast twice asking what it would take to get CCs so I figured I would try a support chat to see if that yields any different results. It did but only slightly (a lower cost by $5/month):
> 
> ...


That's the answer I've gotten from Cox here too. I know it's not true though (I get the locals in HD just fine already), which is pretty frustrating.


----------



## wilrod (Dec 24, 2006)

Brian-1337 said:


> Apologies if this question has been asked before (I did some searches but couldn't find an answer): *Is it possible to get local HD channels (and the associated guide data) with just Limited Cable on Comcast?*


I'm having my service in Bellevue, WA downgraded from Digital Plus to Limited Basic this Thursday (8/23/07). When the rep asked if I'd be home to hand over the CCs to the tech I told her that I needed them for my Tivo. She said no problem and that the charge for Tivo CCs was $1.79 (used to be $1.50, a 19.3% increase).*

I'll post back the results when it's all done.

*There was also a one-time truck roll fee of $18 to put the filter on my cable line.


----------



## dpoterek (Jul 5, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Im in Ann Arbor MI and was able to get into cable cards with a digital starter package and recieve the local HD channels in the above 200 range no problems. And my cable card is free since I have one M card. It was a bit tricky to get the CSR to find out she could enable me to get the starter package. But as soon as the deal runs out I will try the limites cable lineup trick and see what happens.


 Thanks for the info......once things are set up, I may downgrade to starter and see what happens.

Do you get more HD channels than just locals? Like ESPN, etc?


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't underestimate the potential of OTA, if you have the ability to mount a reasonable antenna. Depends on your location, and the antenna quality. I've got to believe Seattle would have decent coverage. For a relatively small one time investment, you could forget all about Comcast or messing with cable cards. 

While I do have Comcast coming out for a digital upgrade in a couple weeks, the additional HD offered is not that great unless you go for premium packages. If it weren't for ESPN Monday Night football and TNT, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

So this is my story...

I currently own a townhome, and our HOA pays for our expanded basic cable. Well, technically, I pay for Comcast cable through my HOA fees, but it's provided via a Comcast business account through my HOA. I also subscribe to their high-speed internet. I just spoke with an online rep, and according to her, they'll just charge me $1.79 for second card and add that to my existing high speed internet bill.

Originally, I spoke with their Business Services, and they said I'd have to upgrade to Digital Cable, then pay $$$ for the Cards, + if I want premium HD channels, I'd also have to pay for that. So I said no since I'm already paying $35 for my extended basic cable.

So if you have Comcast HSI, then this is a pretty good deal. Even better if your local Comcast has the M cards.

My story is also slightly different because I have expanded basic cable, and not limited basic cable.

And one more thing. They said I could upgrade to Digital Classic for $11.99, which would add 11 more HDTV channels, + 100 or so more normal channels. Is that worth it?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

dpoterek said:


> Thanks for the info......once things are set up, I may downgrade to starter and see what happens.
> 
> Do you get more HD channels than just locals? Like ESPN, etc?


Yes I recieve TNT HD and ESPN, but after looking in to the lineup description today it appears I am not recieving all of the channels I am supposed to be recieving.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

lickwid said:


> And one more thing. They said I could upgrade to Digital Classic for $11.99, which would add 11 more HDTV channels, + 100 or so more normal channels. Is that worth it?


I think only you can decide that.


----------



## styre (Sep 20, 2006)

dpoterek said:


> Thanks for the info......once things are set up, I may downgrade to starter and see what happens.
> 
> Do you get more HD channels than just locals? Like ESPN, etc?


I downgraded to digital starter in west michigan on comcast a couple of weeks ago. The Comcast website lineup does not say that I will receive local hd's, but I do. No other HD channels though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jason said:


> For example this is what my channel lineup looks like:
> 
> HDTV - Limited Basic
> ...
> 709	KQED - (PBS)


I presume you really get all of the KQED subchannels too? (KQED Encore, etc.)

I see them without cablecards, but haven't found one that's just digital an an exact copy of what's on regular KQED. (e.g. 9.1 isn't a copy of regular analog KQED)


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Update*: I picked up a Cablecard M-Card yesterday and got it working in my TiVo HD after about an hour on the phone with Comcast. (I had an existing digital package so I figured I'd get the Cablecard first, then downgrade.)

Today I called up Comcast and officially downgraded to Limited Cable. I mentioned several times to two different agents that I only cared about the Local HD channels, which "I know came with the Limited Cable package." Neither agent disagreed with me. The agent who put the changes into the system confirmed that she would keep the line item for the Cablecard on my account.

So, all seems good. Next step is to see what happens after the truck rolls out here next Monday (the 27th) and puts the filter on the line. If I still have my local HDs after then + the guide data, it'll seem safe to call this a success.

Thanks to everyone for their help so far.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

kb7oeb said:


> By choice for many, if you live in a major city you probably can get HD OTA.


There's another factor behind avoiding the OTA route - I also have cable Internet with Comcast, and they charge $10 more a month if I don't have TV service with them, too. So considering I need to pay the $10 one way or another, it's not much more to get Limited Cable, too.


----------



## dpoterek (Jul 5, 2004)

Brian-1337 said:


> *Update*: I picked up a Cablecard M-Card yesterday and got it working in my TiVo HD after about an hour on the phone with Comcast. (I had an existing digital package so I figured I'd get the Cablecard first, then downgrade.)
> 
> Today I called up Comcast and officially downgraded to Limited Cable. I mentioned several times to two different agents that I only cared about the Local HD channels, which "I know came with the Limited Cable package." Neither agent disagreed with me. The agent who put the changes into the system confirmed that she would keep the line item for the Cablecard on my account.
> 
> ...


 What is an M-Card?


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

mattack said:


> I presume you really get all of the KQED subchannels too? (KQED Encore, etc.)
> 
> I see them without cablecards, but haven't found one that's just digital an an exact copy of what's on regular KQED. (e.g. 9.1 isn't a copy of regular analog KQED)


Yes I get the KQED subchannels, but they are not HD. I see 4 subchannels in the Guide on channels 189-192.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dpoterek said:


> What is an M-Card?


Multi-stream cable card. One M-Card can be used instead of two regular card cards. Only the Tivo HD supports M-Cards currently, the S3 does not (yet).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Brian-1337 said:


> *Update*: I picked up a Cablecard M-Card yesterday and got it working in my TiVo HD after about an hour on the phone with Comcast. (I had an existing digital package so I figured I'd get the Cablecard first, then downgrade.)
> 
> Today I called up Comcast and officially downgraded to Limited Cable. I mentioned several times to two different agents that I only cared about the Local HD channels, which "I know came with the Limited Cable package." Neither agent disagreed with me. The agent who put the changes into the system confirmed that she would keep the line item for the Cablecard on my account.
> 
> ...


Good to hear - where are you located?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

dpoterek said:


> Thanks for the info......once things are set up, I may downgrade to starter and see what happens.
> 
> Do you get more HD channels than just locals? Like ESPN, etc?


Edit to my original post to this question, I was recieving TNT HD and ESPN HD however no audio was tuning on these channels, I recieved DTHD with no problems at all, after being on the phone with Comcast I was informed that I shouldnt be recieving any of those channels and that I would need a Digital Preffered package rather than the Digital Starter, somehow they managed to get me in to the preffered package for less per month and for a longer promotion period, go figure.


----------



## wilrod (Dec 24, 2006)

wilrod said:


> I'm having my service in Bellevue, WA downgraded from Digital Plus to Limited Basic this Thursday (8/23/07). When the rep asked if I'd be home to hand over the CCs to the tech I told her that I needed them for my Tivo. She said no problem and that the charge for Tivo CCs was $1.79 (used to be $1.50, a 19.3% increase).*
> 
> I'll post back the results when it's all done.


Comcast tech showed up on time to put a filter on my cable line. I re-did the channel line up on my S3 and I'm getting all of the Limited Cable channels including the local HD network broadcasts. Guide data is also showing up for all of the channels:


```
2		Northwest Cable News		News & Info		
3		ION				
4		KOMO (ABC)				
5		KING (NBC)				
6		KONG				
7		KIRO (CBS)				
8		Discovery Channel		Children & Family		
9		KCTS (PBS)				
10		KMYQ (MYNETWORKTV)				
11		KSTW (CW)				
12		KBTC (PBS) (Most Areas)				
12		KVOS (Marysville/Arlington)				
13		KCPQ (FOX)				
14		KBCB				
15		KHCV				
16		QVC		Lifestyle		
17		HSN / Leased Access		Lifestyle		
18		KWDK				
19		Hallmark Channel		Movies		
20		KTBW		Lifestyle		
21		Government Access (Most Areas)		News & Info		
21		Seattle Channel (Seattle)		News & Info		
22		Government Access (Most Areas)		News & Info		
22		King County Civic TV (King County)		News & Info		
23		TVW		News & Info		
24		C-SPAN		News & Info		
25		C-SPAN2		News & Info		
26		Educational Access (Most Areas)		News & Info		
27		Educational Access (Marysville/Arlington)		News & Info		
27		UWTV (Most Areas)		News & Info		
28		Educational Access		News & Info		
29		KUNS (UNIVISION)		Multicultural		
75		Government Access (Kirkland)		News & Info		
75		KCTS Plus (Most Areas)				
76		Educational Access (Marysville/Arlington)		News & Info		
76		UW2.TV (Most Areas)		News & Info		
77		Public Access		News & Info		
78		The Weather Channel		News & Info		
99		CBUT		News & Info		
104		KOMO (ABC) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
105		KING (NBC) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
106		KONG in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
107		KIRO (CBS) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
108		KCTS (PBS) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
109		KCTS (PBS) Digital^				
110		KMYQ (MYNETWORKTV) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
111		KSTW (CW) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
112		KCTS Create^				
113		KCPQ (FOX) in Hi-Def*		High-Definition TV		
115		KING-5 Weather Plus^		News & Info		
116		The Tube^		Music
```


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> Good to hear - where are you located?


Seattle.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

wilrod said:


> Comcast tech showed up on time to put a filter on my cable line. I re-did the channel line up on my S3 and I'm getting all of the Limited Cable channels including the local HD network broadcasts. Guide data is also showing up for all of the channels:


That's great. I'm hoping for the same result on Monday. $12.55/month - woo-hoo!


----------



## rnbarg (Aug 24, 2007)

holligl said:


> Don't underestimate the potential of OTA, if you have the ability to mount a reasonable antenna. Depends on your location, and the antenna quality. I've got to believe Seattle would have decent coverage. For a relatively small one time investment, you could forget all about Comcast or messing with cable cards.
> 
> While I do have Comcast coming out for a digital upgrade in a couple weeks, the additional HD offered is not that great unless you go for premium packages. If it weren't for ESPN Monday Night football and TNT, I wouldn't have bothered.


1. However, if you go the OTA route, are you still able to record two (2) channels at once (vs. just one) on the Series 3 and watch another program OR does that require two cable cards and limited basic? - I read that the OTA in the Series 3 "supports three streams" - that might be it.

2. I also have a novel situation (live in the Bay Area) - I downgraded to limited basic - have yet to get my flatpanel HDTV, but will soon - and still receive the entire expanded lineup (analog thru 90 - CNN, ESPN etc.) - Comcast didn't turn it off. If I get the cable cards as a limited basic subsciber, will the Comcast installers turn off the expanded basic.

3. Just curious - if you have the entry level digital package from Comcast, do non-HD channels like Lifetime and AMC come thru as widescreen SD or simply standard SD w/high black bars on the side? Why are so many channels like FX, AMC, etc. not in HD?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rnbarg said:


> If I get the cable cards as a limited basic subsciber, will the Comcast installers turn off the expanded basic.


I don't believe Comcast will give you cable cards as a limited basic subscriber. You got to get a digital package and then downgrade.


----------



## rnbarg (Aug 24, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> I don't believe Comcast will give you cable cards as a limited basic subscriber. You got to get a digital package and then downgrade.


I think you are wrong. Comcast lists the local HD channels as part of its limited basic package. subscribers. It right there on its website if you filter for limited basic.

HDTV - Limited Basic
702 KTVU-2 (FOX) HD 
703 KNTV-HDTV 
704 KRON-HD 
705 KPIX-(CBS) 
707 KGO-HDTV 
709 KQED-HDTV

How is Comcast supposed to provide its subscribers with those channels w/out a cable card? Doesn't Federal law mandate this.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rnbarg said:


> I think you are wrong. Comcast lists the local HD channels as part of its limited basic package. subscribers. It right there on its website if you filter for limited basic.
> 
> HDTV - Limited Basic
> 702 KTVU-2 (FOX) HD
> ...


Perhaps they are going to provide you a digital STB for tuning those channels? I dunno. Weird.

My HDTV has a QAM tuner built-in. I would be able to get those local HD channels w/o a cablecard using just it, but not on the channels advertised.

Doesn't hurt to call and ask, but I think (am I wrong?) our collective experience has been no cablecards w/o a digital package.


----------



## rnbarg (Aug 24, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> Perhaps they are going to provide you a digital STB for tuning those channels? I dunno. Weird.
> 
> My HDTV has a QAM tuner built-in. I would be able to get those local HD channels w/o a cablecard using just it, but not on the channels advertised.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to call and ask, but I think (am I wrong?) our collective experience has been no cablecards w/o a digital package.


There are a ton of messages in this forum suggesting otherwise. I may just try OTA anyway. If I don''t need Comcast, why bother with the hassle. OTA has more channels, ie multiple PBS channels here in the Bay Area, and better PQ. With CC, perhaps I could get TNT and FOX sports w/the cable card. I will post my results. Until CC adds more HD expanded basic HD channels, its not worth getting digital cable.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

greg_burns said:


> I don't believe Comcast will give you cable cards as a limited basic subscriber. You got to get a digital package and then downgrade.


I had no problem getting CableCards with Comcast limited basic. Didn't have to go through the upgrade/downgrade path.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

rnbarg said:


> How is Comcast supposed to provide its subscribers with those channels w/out a cable card?


They're not encrypted, so you're free to use any QAM tuner to watch those channels, or you can rent a HD STB for around $7/month.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I don't believe Comcast will give you cable cards as a limited basic subscriber. You got to get a digital package and then downgrade.


I don't believe that you can make any blanket statement on what Comcast can (or will) do for any situation. It appears that they have different policies for various sytems across the country, and even more practices for each office. It's possible to be quoted different rules just by calling back and getting a different CSR.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

rnbarg said:


> 1. However, if you go the OTA route, are you still able to record two (2) channels at once (vs. just one) on the Series 3 and watch another program


Yes you can, all the tivo hd features work with OTA


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

I finally stopped by my local Comcast to see what they would say. I was told no problem to get local HD with my limited basic service. They told be it would be a one time charge on 24.99 to install the cable cards and that my monthly bill would not change. They are coming out late next week to install the cards. I will be very surprised if I am not charged a fee to rent the cable cards, though.


----------



## ejasons (Feb 28, 2001)

> I finally stopped by my local Comcast to see what they would say. I was told no problem to get local HD with my limited basic service. They told be it would be a one time charge on 24.99 to install the cable cards and that my monthly bill would not change. They are coming out late next week to install the cards. I will be very surprised if I am not charged a fee to rent the cable cards, though.


This is all very interesting; my girlfriend wanted just the basic Comcast HD-DVR with her basic digital service, and they specifically would not do it without having the expanded digital subscription (and their web site confirms that this is the case).

Perhaps this is a better path (though somewhat more expensive...).


----------



## cstalder (Aug 29, 2007)

Live in Cambridge, MA
Have Comcast Basic ($8.55/mon incl taxes)
Just got TiVo HD (in addition to my S2)
Disappointed in no guide data
QAM mapping seems even simpler here since OTA by antenna are same channels as rebroadcast (eg 2-2 is 2-2 whether by basic cable or OTA), but no go

I just called Comcast's 800 number and expected more argument but am set to get 2 cablecards (1st free, 2nd $1.91/mon). They even allow self-install here, so I'm going to only have to pay 1.99 to pick them up from a service center.
Comcast exceeded my expectations, BUT I still wish the cards weren't necessary. If TiVo can figure out the program data for OTA, why can't they (or their channel listing provider) for clear QAM?


----------



## BsyGrl (Oct 16, 2004)

Brian-1337 said:


> That's great. I'm hoping for the same result on Monday. $12.55/month - woo-hoo!


Brian,

What was the result on Monday? Do you have it working with basic cable?


----------



## BsyGrl (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, now I have a report of my own. Brian's situation sounded similar to mine, and I was following along to see what I should do. I have Comcast in Houston, and I don't want to pay for anything more than basic cable ($16.42/mo here, and the next package up is $44.99, $55.99 for the entry level digital package, plus all the extra fees for equipment, etc.). Based on some of the resposes here, it seemed like the cablecards should work with basic analog cable. I already had basic cable installed, and I could tune the unencrypted digital channels, but the TiVo had no guide data for them.

I called Comcast to ask if I can have CCs, but my calls were unproductive; the CSRs just didn't know how to respond to my request and just transferred me around. Two days ago I went into the Comcast storefront near me and just told them that I want cablecards. The lady told me I can't use them with basic cable, and said, "We'll have to upgrade your package." She started to upgrade, but I stopped her and told her that the CSR on the phone said I could have them (you do what you have to, I guess  ). She insisted they only have single-stream cards, and then handed me two cards that were clearly marked, "M-Card." I took them both in case I had trouble with one.

When I got home, I put one of the cards in, following the instructions that came with the TiVo, plus Comcast's instruction sheet. I called in the information, and I must comment here on the technician that took my call. He was open and friendly, and best of all, KNOWLEDGEABLE - and he didn't express any disapproval of my having a TiVo, which is how all the rest of them had acted. He took my info and told me that the channels would be active after 24 hours (I don't know why). He said the guy who codes them will do it the next day at 3:00 pm. Ok, so no live TV for a day. After work the next day, I came home and turned on the TV. All the unencrypted QAM channels were there, with guide data, et. al. Inexpensive HD in all its glory!  

Problem solved, as far as I'm concerned. There are multiple threads in this forum full of people trying to untangle the mysteries of QAM mapping on the TiVo. As far as I can tell the cablecard is the answer, even with non-digital cable packages. I will take the extra M-Card back because the first worked without a hitch, and there will be no extra charge because the first one is free. I didn't even have to pay for a truck roll.

I hope this helps anyone else who was wondering.


----------



## Brian-1337 (Aug 20, 2007)

All - thanks again for the help and advice earlier. Happy to report that things were successful.

As I mentioned earlier, I was able to get an MCard from Comcast & got it configured in my TiVo HD. Getting the MCard was easy, though it probably would have been harder if I hadn't had a digital package at the time & had announced my intentions to use it with just Limited Cable. (Still, the channel list on their website clearly says I should get channels 104, 105, etc with Limited Cable - and that won't happen without a Cablecard.)

Pairing it to the TiVo HD was a little trickier, but still managed to get it taken care of in a single (albeit long) phone call.

This past Monday, the truck roll happened ($19.99, unfortunately), and I successfully went down to Limited Cable. $12.55 / month! Hooray. (No Cablecard rental fee, either, since I have only one.)

BsyGrl - how did you avoid the truck roll? Didn't they need to put a filter on your line?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

BsyGrl said:


> Problem solved, as far as I'm concerned. There are multiple threads in this forum full of people trying to untangle the mysteries of QAM mapping on the TiVo. As far as I can tell the cablecard is the answer, even with non-digital cable packages. I will take the extra M-Card back because the first worked without a hitch, and there will be no extra charge because the first one is free. I didn't even have to pay for a truck roll.


Glad you got it working.

The people on the QAM mapping thread would be overjoyed to get free CableCARDs, self-install, and no trouble getting CableCARDs on limited basic. They might even drop the request for QAM mapping 

Unfortunately not everyone has your experience, some have multiple units, at which point they (correctly or incorrectly) get exposed to digital gateway fees, additional outlet fees, HD service fees, calls to upgrade to digital packages, etc. etc.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

BsyGrl said:


> Problem solved, as far as I'm concerned. There are multiple threads in this forum full of people trying to untangle the mysteries of QAM mapping on the TiVo. As far as I can tell the cablecard is the answer, even with non-digital cable packages.


Congrats BsyGrl, that's a great success story. If all our cases were like yours, I'd wholeheartedly agree with you that CableCARD is the answer for everyone. Unfortunately, your situation is extremely rare, and the more common scenario is that CableCARDs require truck rolls ($60 minimum for me), monthly rental fees (up to $4.50/mo in some markets, double that for TiVo S3, and the cost seems to be trending higher), and perhaps difficulty getting CableCARDs for non-digital subscriptions. I wish all our situations were as "clean" as yours...  Until it is, I think TiVo needs to provide a non-CableCARD solution "for the rest of us".


----------



## BsyGrl (Oct 16, 2004)

sfhub said:


> Unfortunately not everyone has your experience, some have multiple units, at which point they (correctly or incorrectly) get exposed to digital gateway fees, additional outlet fees, HD service fees, calls to upgrade to digital packages, etc. etc.


Yeah, there are probably other circumstances that would prevent some people from having the same experience as mine, but I think that a lot of people are like I was a week ago - just not aware that it can be done with basic cable. The cable companies certainly aren't helping to inform the consumer (or their own CSRs, for that matter). I'm not happy with the Machiavellian tactics to manipulate the consumer into higher service plans through obfuscation, so Comcast has earned some ill will from me. They can be sure that I will abandon ship when a better option is available.


----------



## BsyGrl (Oct 16, 2004)

Brian-1337 said:


> BsyGrl - how did you avoid the truck roll? Didn't they need to put a filter on your line?


I already had basic cable, so I guess I technically didn't avoid the truck roll. The filter was already there. I was just happy I didn't have to pay for another one when I wanted to add cablecards. Some people have posted that their cable companies require professional installation of the CCs.


----------



## BsyGrl (Oct 16, 2004)

Saxion said:


> Unfortunately, your situation is extremely rare, and the more common scenario is that CableCARDs require truck rolls ($60 minimum for me), monthly rental fees (up to $4.50/mo in some markets, double that for TiVo S3, and the cost seems to be trending higher), and perhaps difficulty getting CableCARDs for non-digital subscriptions. I wish all our situations were as "clean" as yours...  Until it is, I think TiVo needs to provide a non-CableCARD solution "for the rest of us".


I suppose I shouldn't have been so absolute in my "problem solved" comment, but I was just so darn excited to have gotten it all worked out! I'm sure there are many people out there who can take advantage of this setup once they know it's possible.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BsyGrl said:


> I will take the extra M-Card back because the first worked without a hitch, and there will be no extra charge because the first one is free. I didn't even have to pay for a truck roll.


Congrats. Unfortunately, as many have stated, your success is the exception and not the norm, though there's no reason it shouldn't be.

You should have just kept your second M-Card and gotten another Tivo HD for it. 

(Pretty funny about "we only have single stream cards" when it's really hard to miss the M-stream designation on the Motorola cards!)


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> (Pretty funny about "we only have single stream cards" when it's really hard to miss the M-stream designation on the Motorola cards!)


Yeah, it is like those texas hold'em poker players on TV when they bluff and then are forced to show their cards


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Yeah, it is like those texas hold'em poker players on TV when they bluff and then are forced to show their cards


Not the same at all. The card player at least knows what he has, most cable techs don't.


----------



## jwatte (Sep 4, 2007)

I have Comcast in Redwood City. I have basic cable. I could add HD/digital channels for the basic programming, which includes locals (and Discovery HD, yay!). The girl on the phone said it would cost $5/month. However, they actually charge me $8/month -- twice. I've been meaning to call them about that.

I need two cable cards, for an additional $4/month (which should be $2, as the first card is supposed to be included in the digital subscription... I think.)


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

chg said:


> I finally stopped by my local Comcast to see what they would say. I was told no problem to get local HD with my limited basic service. They told be it would be a one time charge on 24.99 to install the cable cards and that my monthly bill would not change. They are coming out late next week to install the cards. I will be very surprised if I am not charged a fee to rent the cable cards, though.


Well the tech showed up today to do the install two hours late. He clearly had no idea what he was doing. First, tried to install two M cards at the same time. After he installed the one, he made a phone call to activate, which did not seem to work. He called again, and then left, saying it would be working shortly. Later in the evening I called Comcast and was told the ticket was still open, and was the reason for not working. Said they would close the ticket and I would be up and running in 45 minutes. Called two hours later and was told they could not close the ticket until morning. They claim I will have a picture in the morning, which I do not believe, so I am sure I will have to call again. I think they may have to refresh the card or it was never activated. I did complain about the 24.99 install fee, which they will now credit back.


----------



## thomaslue (Aug 17, 2004)

Brian-1337 said:


> *Is it possible to get local HD channels (and the associated guide data) with just Limited Cable on Comcast?*
> -Brian


Brian: How did it end up working out for you?

I currently have Comcast's Limited Basic Cable for $17.64 per month here in Marin County, just north of San Francisco.

The Comcast customer service rep told me this: 
- 2 cable cards--installation: $15.99 
- 2 cable cards--total monthly fee: $1.79 (!)

When I asked about HD channels, the guy put me on hold for about 5 minutes. Then he came back and said I had to upgrade to the Digital Plus package with DVR. 
I told him I head that I only had to pay $7 to add HD channels. Then he put me on hold again and came back with the better answer: since I already had a TIVO, I could add HD channels for $7 per month, so:

- HD channels --total monthly fee: $7


----------



## thomaslue (Aug 17, 2004)

Brian: How did it end up working out for you? 

I currently have Comcast's Limited Basic Cable for $17.64 per month here in Marin County, just north of San Francisco. 

The Comcast customer service rep told me this: 
- 2 cable cards--installation: $15.99 
- 2 cable cards--total monthly fee: $1.79 (!) 

When I asked about HD channels, the guy put me on hold for about 5 minutes. Then he came back and said I had to upgrade to the Digital Plus package with DVR. 
I told him I heard that I only had to pay $7 to add HD channels. Then he put me on hold again and came back with the better answer: since I already had a TIVO, I could add HD channels for $7 per month, so the bottom line is: 

- HD channels --total monthly fee: $7


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

thomaslue said:


> HD channels --total monthly fee: $7


Other people have problem removing that bogus charge, but you seem to have talked Comcast into adding that bogus charge. If you want the broadcast HD channels, there is no additional charge. If you want channels such as DiscoveryHD, you have to add at least Digital Classic for $12. $7 would/should not give you anything you don't already receive.


----------



## thomaslue (Aug 17, 2004)

I currently have Comcast's Limited Basic Cable for $17.64 per month.

Back in September, I called Comcast with the question we have been discussing on this thread.
The Comcast customer service rep told me this: 
- 2 cable cards--installation: $15.99 
- 2 cable cards--total monthly fee: $1.79 
- HD channels--total monthly fee: $7

Now that I ordered by Tivo Series 3, I called to schedule the cable card installation, and they told me something else entirely:
- 2 cable cards--installation: $15.99 
- 2 cable cards--total monthly fee: $1.79 
- HD channel --total monthly fee: $7 
*- Standard Package--monthly fee: $52.50
- Digital Package--monthly fee: $12*

With this phone call, the price of HD channels went from *$8.79* per month to *$73.29* per month!

Like Brian, who started this thread, I want just local HD channels (and the associated guide data) with just Limited Cable on Comcast.
I am hoping I can achieve this by downgrading back to Limited Basic Cable once the cable cards are installed.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

BsyGrl said:


> Yeah, there are probably other circumstances that would prevent some people from having the same experience as mine, but I think that a lot of people are like I was a week ago - just not aware that it can be done with basic cable. The cable companies certainly aren't helping to inform the consumer (or their own CSRs, for that matter). I'm not happy with the Machiavellian tactics to manipulate the consumer into higher service plans through obfuscation, so Comcast has earned some ill will from me. They can be sure that I will abandon ship when a better option is available.


Comcast Houston earns top marks in their handling of TiVo and cablecards in my mind.

1. Cablecard self install with excellent setup service people on the phone
2. No charge for cablecards (so far)
3. No card/host pairing, move them around at will
4. Copy Protection disabled. Everything, I mean everything, CCI 0

Hurry up November and MRV/T2G. I've got some HBO HD shows to move around.


----------



## thomaslue (Aug 17, 2004)

My plan has been to get cable cards installed on my Tivo HD Series3, and then somehow get local HD channels on a Comcast Limited Basic plan. 

Back in August, Comcast told me I could just add HD channels to my Limited Basic plan for $7 per month. Then, a couple of weeks ago, Comcast told me I must buy the Standard Package ($52.50) and the Digital Package ($12) in order to get ANY HD channels.

Here's Part 2 of my story:
My Tivo HD Series3 arrived last week. I activated the Tivo service and the cable guy came on Friday to install the two cable cards. It took him over three hours and multiple calls to the Comcast office to get it all to work. 

At one point in the process, the cable cards were receiving "only" the Limited Basic plan and the local HD channels, which, ironically, is exactly what I have been after the whole time. But according to the cable guy and the Comcast office, I had to have the full Digital Package, so he spent another hour in my living room until we were receiving a zillion channels (that I don't want).

During the course of the three hours, the cable guy and I had a lot of time to talk. I told him about my plan: to downgrade to the Limited Basic plan, and (hopefully) retain the local HD channels. He said that as soon as I turn off the digital service, the HD channels will stop working. This was a very depressing thought. 

Can I maybe retain the local HD channels if I keep the Digital Package ($12) and turn off the Standard Package ($52.50)?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

thomaslue said:


> He said that as soon as I turn off the digital service, the HD channels will stop working.


Most likely, you will continue to receive the local HD channels just fine.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

c3 said:


> Most likely, you will continue to receive the local HD channels just fine.


Exactly what I did (the downgrade to basic). Still get HD locals and my cable cards still map them to their corresponding comcast channel lineup.


----------



## thomaslue (Aug 17, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Exactly what I did (the downgrade to basic). Still get HD locals and my cable cards still map them to their corresponding comcast channel lineup.


That's what I want to hear! I will post my results when I do the downgrade to Limited Basic. When I call them to downgrade, I will insist on keeping the cable cards, which, I believe, I am entitled to by law.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

thomaslue said:


> That's what I want to hear! I will post my results when I do the downgrade to Limited Basic. When I call them to downgrade, I will insist on keeping the cable cards, which, I believe, I am entitled to by law.


For me, I just conveniently wasn't present the day of my appt downgrade. They somehow were able to do everything w/o me being present and taking another day off work.  Everything but take back the cablecards, which the CSR on the phone and the paperwork left at my door said was suppose to happen. Oh, well.


----------



## GlennEngel (Sep 26, 2008)

Success! Limited Cable, Tivo HD, local HD channels and cable card self install with comcast.

I first called the 800 number requesting a cable card and was told I had to buy a $7 digital package. After checking with a supervisor that was modified to some sort of add-on for $5.10 instead. After insisting I didn't want to change my plan and several go-arounds to the supervisor I was told 'no-way' to give you a cable card with a limited cable plan. Not wanting to go the route of adding the service, getting a card, and downgrading service I told them I would think about it.

I then went to the comcast website and did an search for payment center and didn't see any actual comcast stores. I did however note a small 'refine search' link which allowed me to search for stores that had self install cable cards! http://www.comcast.com/customers/contactus/paymentcenter/RefineSearch.ashx After checking Digital CableCard I found a real comcast store.

I stopped by at lunch and asked for a Cable Card. The desk jockey looked up my account, noted I was on Limited Cable, and asked if I needed it for HD channels. I said yes and he reached behind him, opened a drawer and pulled out a M-Card. 20 seconds later he printed out my receipt for the card (no charge!) and told me to call 1-800-comcast when I get home. I was frankly flabbergasted as I was expecting to have to whine and argue about getting a card without changing my plan. Thank you comcast.:up:

When I called comcast at home and got the install tech she noted I was on Limited Cable and proceeded to activate the card. I noted later that the cable card pairing screen also had an 800 number that may have been better than using 800-comcast and having to select troubleshooting.

I did have to remove a power splitter I had in the line for my TV, VCR, and old recorder as the signal was marginal on some channels with the cable card. Not sure why this is because it's still analog channels and they worked fine before the cable card but bypassing the splitter did the trick. The TIVO is happy with the local HD channels and everything is working. I ended up using a distribution amplifier before my splitter so I could still feed the signal to the TV direct as well as my old vcr, dvr, and computer.

Many thanks to those on the forum for letting me know it was possible.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just had to rerun guided setup the other day for a problem I was having. link

Well now I am getting lots of unencrypted HD channels above and beyond my limited cable package. Shhh!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

See, this is interesting.....I've been fine since my install, but I am curious.....I followed the link above and there are 3 Comcast "stores" south of Boston that say they have "digital cable card self install kits" available.

I really wonder if you picked one up, how would you get it activated....where for my install, I ahd to wait for the damn tech to get through to "provisioning" (?) and try and get the pairing info entered correctly.

The key, I guess, is phone number availability. Hell, if you could go in and get a card, take it home, self install, and call an 800 number to get it done I would have driven the 60 miles just to avoid having to go through my install......


----------



## brian_r_baker (Oct 22, 2001)

For the OP and others in Seattle, does this plan still work for you? At the beginning of the year I dropped from the digital & HD packages down to limited to cable to save $... I'm getting the HD locals OTA at this point, mostly because I had forgotten all about clear QAM.

Well, at my apartment, reception on a couple of the stations is iffy, so I was thinking about trying to go back to Comcast and pick up a cablecard again, and use it just with the locals.

So my questions are:

For those of you in Seattle, are you successful with just having limited cable + cable card fees on your bill? What are you currently paying?
If I were to get only a single S card (I have a series 3), can I still record 1 show on cable and 1 show OTA at the same time?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

#2 - NO.

You need TWO cablecards in a series 3, regardless of cablecard type, to get dual tuner recording AT ALL.


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

brian_r_baker said:


> For the OP and others in Seattle, does this plan still work for you? At the beginning of the year I dropped from the digital & HD packages down to limited to cable to save $... I'm getting the HD locals OTA at this point, mostly because I had forgotten all about clear QAM.
> 
> Well, at my apartment, reception on a couple of the stations is iffy, so I was thinking about trying to go back to Comcast and pick up a cablecard again, and use it just with the locals.
> 
> ...


brian_r_baker let me know if this worked for you? I'm going to go down to our local comcast and see if I cant get this accomplished myself as well.


----------



## brian_r_baker (Oct 22, 2001)

I haven't tried it yet -- I may end up waiting a couple months before doing this.


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

welp, I'm going to give this ago.. I'll report back


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

Well that was to easy...

Walked into local Comcast office in Bremerton, asked for a cable card for my Tivo, she took my phone number, scanned an M-Card, handed it to me and said it should work right away, but if not, call this 800 number and the automated system will activate it. 

Now I just need to go home and try it out...


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

Well that worked out better then I had thought.

Card installed, called 800 number and an automated system said wait 30 min... 

All working w/ all channels mapped. 

Didn't need to change plans or plead to anyone.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

i'm currently looking to do this myself...the Beaverton, Oregon area does not allow you to walk in and pick up cablecards, but i've e-mailed and am currently trying to order Limited Basic with 3 cablecards (one tivo HD and one Series3)...we'll see how it goes and i'll post updates as they come, thanks for all of the information on this thread, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## Jdog020 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pittsburgh, PA here....I just called Comcast and the CSR told me all I had to do was pay an extra $2 a month and a one time $17 install fee to get Cable Cards for my Tivo S3. No change to my current cable plan (I currently pay $42 a month for Basic Cable and Internet). And I will then get all Local HD channels and basic cable through the CC's.  Yey!


----------



## SChase (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in Seattle area (South King / Federal Way) with only Limited Basic (approx $14/mo).

1) Is everyone having to pay $17 once plus $2/mo?
2) Is that $2 per card = $4/mo?
3) Did anyone get all this at no-charge?


----------

